# Weight gain for fast metabolsim



## XcelKrush (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been eating just about everything and making some good gains, right now I run about 3500 calories a day and my weight is slowly going up.  But how much should I aim to gain per week?  Im 16 so my metabolism is nuts.  I dont really want to gain any fat though.  Should I stick to a pound a week?


----------



## Toughenuff (Apr 15, 2005)

I think gaining 1 - 2 pounds a week is good, i heard that if you gain a lot in a short period of time u are gaining more fat


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2005)

increase your protein by about 20-30 grams with some healthy fats and see what happens. Also keep to the basics in the gym-no cables and no machines. Concentrate on the big lifts-deads, squats, benches, presses, bar curls, and throw in abs and calf work for good measure. Keep the reps relatively low-6-8


----------



## LAM (Apr 15, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> I have been eating just about everything and making some good gains, right now I run about 3500 calories a day and my weight is slowly going up.  But how much should I aim to gain per week?  Im 16 so my metabolism is nuts.  I dont really want to gain any fat though.  Should I stick to a pound a week?



you can only gain so much LBM in a given amount of time regardless of the caloric intake.  this is one of the reason why counting calories and tracking body fat is important.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 15, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> I have been eating just about everything and making some good gains, right now I run about 3500 calories a day and my weight is slowly going up.  But how much should I aim to gain per week?  Im 16 so my metabolism is nuts.  I dont really want to gain any fat though.  Should I stick to a pound a week?



just about everything huh? im eating just over 4k lol and im still hungry.  to gain you have to eat, 1 pound a week is great, i gained about 10 lbs in 2 months and about 1% bodyfat (from 5%to 6%). which in terms of gain is good. you cant just gain lean body mass, if you only gained lean mass at a low bodyfat, the bodyfat would just get dangerously low. its all trial and error though. if you see that your gaining a pound a week (ON CLEAN FOODS!) then thats good, keep that and have your bodyfat tested once a week or so. and for your exercises, compound lifts (benchpressing, squats, deadlifts, bb curls, etc) like the others said, are the way to go, big weight low reps for intense workouts that really give your muscles a good tear. and for gaining and eating, keep your carbs way above your protein, the protein really needs to be maybe 1.5x your bodyweight, the carbs should be well above that though. thats what will make or break your clean gains, dont just shove things like peanut butter in you for calories.


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 15, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> just about everything huh? im eating just over 4k lol and im still hungry. to gain you have to eat, 1 pound a week is great, i gained about 10 lbs in 2 months and about 1% bodyfat (from 5%to 6%). which in terms of gain is good. you cant just gain lean body mass, if you only gained lean mass at a low bodyfat, the bodyfat would just get dangerously low. its all trial and error though. if you see that your gaining a pound a week (ON CLEAN FOODS!) then thats good, keep that and have your bodyfat tested once a week or so. and for your exercises, compound lifts (benchpressing, squats, deadlifts, bb curls, etc) like the others said, are the way to go, big weight low reps for intense workouts that really give your muscles a good tear. and for gaining and eating, keep your carbs way above your protein, the protein really needs to be maybe 1.5x your bodyweight, the carbs should be well above that though. thats what will make or break your clean gains, dont just shove things like peanut butter in you for calories.


Yeah, I weigh less than you and I eat 3.5 -4 K calories a day.  Alot of food.  I get 1.5 grams protein/pound of bodyweight.  About .45-.5 grams fat per pounds of body weight.  And the rest is carbs.  Alot of them.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 15, 2005)

awesome then, keep it up, the only other thing needed is a lot of rest!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2005)

It takes time. Be patient,


----------

